# Australian wanting to marry U.S



## australian (Apr 26, 2009)

HI all, 

Just wondering if anyone could possibly help me out. I'm sure this question has been asked many times but I think if i can get an answer more specific to my situation that would be fantastic.

I am an Australian citizen and my girlfriend is a U.S citizen (22 & 23 years old). We have been together for a year and a half after meeting when she came here to Australia to study. She has now returned and I have traveled to the U.S three times to visit. We are however looking for a more permanent situation and the plan is to get married and myself move to the U.S. 

We both have completed BA Degrees at University and are basically ready to take the next step. I understand that because we are planning to get married there are specific Visas available. 

Does anyone know the best way in doing this?

The cost? 

The time we would have to wait?

Any information and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

australian said:


> HI all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could possibly help me out. I'm sure this question has been asked many times but I think if i can get an answer more specific to my situation that would be fantastic.
> 
> ...


Best choice K-1 or CR1 ....google those choices


----------



## australian (Apr 26, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Best choice K-1 or CR1 ....google those choices


Thanks for that. So I've been reading up about the K1 and have gotten a good idea of what it actually is. Now that i'm beggining to get a better understanding of the process, it's those finer details that i guess i would need some more suggestions on.

I would say that we would have a great detail of proof of relationship and both qualify for the other things such as being able to legally marry and have seen each other numerous times recently. However, it's the financial area that needs some clearing up. 

What would the specific cost of filling for the K1 amount to?

Do you need to show savings? Or is it primarily based on current employment?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

australian said:


> Thanks for that. So I've been reading up about the K1 and have gotten a good idea of what it actually is. Now that i'm beggining to get a better understanding of the process, it's those finer details that i guess i would need some more suggestions on.
> 
> I would say that we would have a great detail of proof of relationship and both qualify for the other things such as being able to legally marry and have seen each other numerous times recently. However, it's the financial area that needs some clearing up.
> 
> ...


Here is a basic guide by USCIS http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/A2eng.pdf

You do nothing until the interview virtually, The US cit has to file all the forms etc 

There are plenty of sites and flowcharts on the internet with full details 
of the K-1


----------



## australian (Apr 26, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Here is a basic guide by USCIS
> 
> You do nothing until the interview virtually, The US cit has to file all the forms etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, i'll take a look. So just to confirm, the majority or payments aren't paid until the time of interview? And, just to clarify, the financial situation primarily is / or isn't based upon financial savings, rather employment status of the U.S Citizen?

Sorry for all the questions - i'm only new to all this!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

australian said:


> Thanks for that, i'll take a look. So just to confirm, the majority or payments aren't paid until the time of interview? And, just to clarify, the financial situation primarily is / or isn't based upon financial savings, rather employment status of the U.S Citizen?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions - i'm only new to all this!


Paying never stops 

The cost of filing a petition for a K1 visa is $455. 
Then there is the other added cost like medicals...
photos. police certs ...

And then after you arrive and get married 
another $1000 odd to apply for AOS 

for the K1 the affidavit of support is the I-134 form


----------



## australian (Apr 26, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Paying never stops
> 
> The cost of filing a petition for a K1 visa is $455.
> Then there is the other added cost like medicals...
> ...



Thanks for that. Ok so just throwing it out there, I'm sure that there have been many people who have been through this whole process, and to me i get the impression there is a lot of waiting and research required (research i'm starting to do as early as possible to try an avoid any problems). However, are there ANY tips that anyone can provide?

Thanks again everyone, be sure to expect more answers! lol


----------

